# Debian / Xserver



## fungo (9. November 2002)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal Debian 3.0 installiert und
als Desktop Environment Kde genommen.
WEnn ich den  xserver starte, kommt die 
Fehlermeldung "no screens found". Vorher wurde
aber die Sachen wie Grafikkarte richtig initialisiert.
Und "glcore" usw erfolgreich geladen.

Hat das was mit dem Monitor zu tun?


----------



## Christian Fein (12. November 2002)

Schwer zu sagen ohne infos 

Du musst mal "Modlines" nachchecken

dazu guckst du hier:
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/x11.html#AEN6385


----------



## fungo (29. Dezember 2002)

so mal die log:

XFree86 Version 4.1.0.1 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6510)
Release Date: 21 December 2001
        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/FAQ)
Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.17 i686 [ELF]
Module Loader present
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 29 15:18:33 2002
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Generic Video Card"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"
(**) XKB: model: "pc104"
(**) XKB: layout: "us"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Mouse"
(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
        Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100d
pi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/li
b/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
(--) using VT number 7

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia Riva TNT rev 4, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xf3000000/24, BIO
S @ 0xfeaf0000/16
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a
(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a
(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a
(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a
(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a
(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.1.9
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a
(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a
(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a
(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.13.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a
(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a
(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a
(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a
(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o
(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.1
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o
(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA128, RIVATNT, RIVATNT2,
        RIVATNT2 (A), RIVATNT2 (B), RIVATNT2 (Ultra), RIVATNT2 (Vanta),
        RIVATNT2 M64, RIVATNT2 (Integrated), GeForce 256, GeForce DDR,
        Quadro, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 GTS (rev 1), GeForce2 ultra,
        Quadro 2 Pro, GeForce2 MX, GeForce2 MX DDR, Quadro 2 MXR,
        GeForce 2 Go, GeForce3, GeForce3 (rev 1), GeForce3 (rev 2),
        GeForce3 (rev 3)
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset RIVATNT found
(II) NV(0): Initializing int10
(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(--) NV(0): Chipset: "RIVATNT"
(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor
(**) NV(0): Using framebuffer device
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a
(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
        compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.0.2
(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a
(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".
Please report problems to submit@bugs.debian.org.

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
debian:/home/fungo#


----------



## Sinac (6. März 2003)

Ich würd mal probieren als Graka Treiber
Vesa zu nehmen und Farbtiefe 16 Bit


----------



## Christian Fein (6. März 2003)

>(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.


hehe kenne die fehlermeldung. Die ist relativ nichtssagend.

Der Treiber scheint zu funktionieren, was beim nv eigentlich auch normal ist.

versuchs mal über debconf 
reconfigure XFree86


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2003)

dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86

oder einfach in der /etc/X11/XFree86-4 in der GraKa-Section folgendes eintragen:


```
Option "UseFBDEV" "false"
```

Dann sollte es funktionieren!


----------



## arek (14. Juli 2003)

*Fatal server error: No screens found*

Meinen Erfahrungen nach bedeutet die Meldung 

Fatal server error:
no screens found

meistens nichts anderes als einen Formulierungsfehler in der Konfigurationsdatei.

Vieleicht fehlt auch eine Wichtige Zeile.


----------



## JohannesR (15. Juli 2003)

*Re: Fatal server error: No screens found*

Ansonsten trag mal in die
	
	
	



```
/etc/modutils/aliases
```
 folgendes ein:
	
	
	



```
alias char-major-195 nvidia
```


----------



## Absorber (23. November 2003)

*Gleiches Problem*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin kurz vor einem Wutanfall.
Ich habe irgendwie alle Tips befolgt, aber kommen nicht weiter. 
(Hinweis: ich habe genau vor zwei Tagen angefangen, mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen, bin also ein Linux-Dummie) .

Hier kommt meine Log:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any
way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted
to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,
please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository
(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs)

XFree86 Version 4.1.0.1 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6510)
Release Date: 21 December 2001
	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/FAQ)
Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-8um i686 [ELF] 
Module Loader present
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 23 08:07:35 2003
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, () notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, () unknown.
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Generic Video Card"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"
(**) XKB: model: "pc104"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "ge"
(**) XKB: layout: "ge"
(**) Option "XkbVariant" "ge"
(**) XKB: variant: "ge"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "ge"
(**) XKB: options: "ge"
(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Mouse"
(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Cannot open APM
(II) Module ABI versions:
	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1
	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.4
	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.2
	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1
	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.2
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.2
(II) Loading font Bitmap
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1
(II) PCI: Config type is 1
(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000
(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 15ad,1976 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 15ad,1976 rev 08 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 15ad,1976 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 15ad,1976 rev 00 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 15ad,1976 rev 08 class 06,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 15ad,0405 card 15ad,0405 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1022,2000 card 1022,2000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1274,1371 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"
(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x80 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus -1 I/O range:
(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:
(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:
(--) PCI:*(0:15:0) VMware PCI SVGA (FIFO) rev 0, Mem @ 0xf5000000/24, 0xf4000000/24, I/O @ 0x10e0/4
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1 0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1 0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1 0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1 0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1 0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[6] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1 0	0xf8000000 - 0xffffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]E
	[1] -1 0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[2] -1 0	0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[3] -1 0	0x00001080 - 0x000010ff (0x80) IX[B]E
	[4] -1 0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010ff (0x40) IX[B]E
	[5] -1 0	0x00001060 - 0x0000107f (0x20) IX[B]E
	[6] -1 0	0x00001050 - 0x0000105f (0x10) IX[B]E
	[7] -1 0	0x000010e0 - 0x000010ef (0x10) IX[B](B)
(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x00001080 from 0x000010ff to 0x000010bf
(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x000010c0 from 0x000010ff to 0x000010df
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1 0	0xf8000000 - 0xffffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]E
	[1] -1 0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[2] -1 0	0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[3] -1 0	0x00001080 - 0x000010bf (0x40) IX[B]E
	[4] -1 0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]E
	[5] -1 0	0x00001060 - 0x0000107f (0x20) IX[B]E
	[6] -1 0	0x00001050 - 0x0000105f (0x10) IX[B]E
	[7] -1 0	0x000010e0 - 0x000010ef (0x10) IX[B](B)
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1 0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1 0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1 0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1 0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1 0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[6] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1 0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1 0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1 0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1 0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1 0	0xf8000000 - 0xffffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]E
	[6] -1 0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1 0	0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1 0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] -1 0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[10] -1 0	0x00001080 - 0x000010bf (0x40) IX[B]E
	[11] -1 0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]E
	[12] -1 0	0x00001060 - 0x0000107f (0x20) IX[B]E
	[13] -1 0	0x00001050 - 0x0000105f (0x10) IX[B]E
	[14] -1 0	0x000010e0 - 0x000010ef (0x10) IX[B](B)
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"
(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
(II) Loading font Bitmap
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a
(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a
(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading sub module "drm"
(II) LoadModule: "drm"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a
(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a
(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension FontCache
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a
(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.1.9
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.2
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a
(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) LoadModule: "pex5"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a
(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a
(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "speedo"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a
(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.2
(II) Loading font Speedo
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a
(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.2
(II) Loading font Type1
(II) Loading font CID
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a
(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) LoadModule: "xie"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a
(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension XIE
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o
(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.1
	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o
(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.1.0.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver
	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.2
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA128, RIVATNT, RIVATNT2,
	RIVATNT2 (A), RIVATNT2 (B), RIVATNT2 (Ultra), RIVATNT2 (Vanta),
	RIVATNT2 M64, RIVATNT2 (Integrated), GeForce 256, GeForce DDR,
	Quadro, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 GTS (rev 1), GeForce2 ultra,
	Quadro 2 Pro, GeForce2 MX, GeForce2 MX DDR, Quadro 2 MXR,
	GeForce 2 Go, GeForce3, GeForce3 (rev 1), GeForce3 (rev 2),
	GeForce3 (rev 3)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0f:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".
Please report problems to submit@bugs.debian.org.
```


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne, ne, ne !  Watt soll isch denn nur tun ?
Was bedeutet dieses Problem für meine Zukunft und wird mir jemand helfen können ?


Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Sway (23. November 2003)

Mit dem Xfree86 vom Woody hatte ich auch immer viel ärgern. Drum hab ich nen 4.3 Backport genommen und schon war alles viel leichter.

Das hier hab ich in die /etc/apt/sources.list

```
### XFree86 4.3 Backport
deb http://people.debian.org/~mmagallo/packages/xfree86/i386/ ./
```
apt-get update
und dann
apt-get upgrade


So hab ich es immer gemacht. Ich weiss nicht ob Nvidia Probleme mit dem 4.0/4.1 hat. Aber mit der Selben XF86Config-4 konnte ich aufeinmal den Xserver starten.


----------



## Absorber (23. November 2003)

*http://people.debian.org/~mmagallo/...s/xfree86/i386/*

Hallo.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  

Leider kann ich den Server nicht erreichen  

Ist die URL richtig ?

Viele Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Sway (24. November 2003)

Diese Forum hier kürzt die Links... nene

Ich Poste mal meine sources.list ... da kannste dir das rauskopieren


----------



## Absorber (27. November 2003)

Hi.

Es läuft immer noch nicht. Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich durch das ständige rumprobieren ein totales Chaos angerichtet habe. Ich installiere Debian einfach nochmal neu. Ich benutze VM-Ware -> daran kann es nicht liegen, oder ?

Thorsten


----------



## Christian Fein (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Absorber _
> *Hi.
> 
> Ich installiere Debian einfach nochmal neu.  *


 ´

Was soll das bringen?

Linux != Windows


----------



## Absorber (27. November 2003)

Na ja, ich dachte nur, dass ich eventl. die ein oder andere Konfigurationsdatei "kaputt gefummelt" habe und es eigentlich funktionieren könnte, wenn ich die zuvor gepostete source-Datei in ein jungfräuliches System packe und dann ganz sauber xserver installiere. Nicht ?

Thorsten


----------



## Christian Fein (28. November 2003)

nein dafuer gibt es schliesslich hilfsmittel wie dpkg-reconfigure und apt-setup


----------



## tuxracer (28. November 2003)

@Christian


stimmt, normalerweise bringts gar nix, neu zu installieren.

Linux ist nicht Windows

abe rich hatte grad so nen Fall, wo ichs mir nicht erklären kann.

Ich hatte mir grad mal die Minimale Deb 3.0 draufgedrückt, und wollte beginnen zusätzliche Packete zu installieren, und jedesmal mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


Abbruch mit Fehler während der Installation.

ich konnts mir einfach nicht erklären.

Ich hab, da ich eh erst grad begonnen hatte mit aufsetzen alles nochmals von vorne draufgedrückt, und dann genau gleich wie zuvor wieder versucht die zusätzlichen Packete draufzudrücken, und siehe da, das Problem war gelöst.


----------

